# How can I read my notifications?



## betulanana (Jul 20, 2013)

In my member area there is a sign telling me I have four notifications. How can I read these?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Left click on the blue notification note.


----------



## betulanana (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you so much. I did and they did not appear. What could be the reason?


----------



## inarut (Feb 9, 2013)

Totally unrelated issue...apologies but I can't create a new post on my phone and I can't even get on the site on my home computer now. Problem started with "cross scripting" now when I google the site and click on it I get other pages that somehow relate to marriage. I changed search ngines....got in but then get knocked off. I'm not computer savy by any means but something is going on directly related to ths site...hopefully someone reads and responds.....at this point I'm afraid of some kind of virus....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

